

Why neither the law, nor a helpline, is enough to tackle gender/harassment - nethsix
https://medium.com/@khor/why-neither-the-law-nor-a-helpline-is-enough-to-tackle-gender-discrimination-sexual-harassment-abd8f7663697

======
MichaelCrawford
I remain puzzled that the Statute of Limitations for many civil offenses such
as medical malpractice is four years, while offenses such as workplace
discrimination for reasons of age or disability is just five months.

The Equal Opportunity Commission and US Department of Justice are quite
vigorous at pressing Americans with Disabilities Act complaints. They just
about always win.

But despite that I commonly have standing to file an ADA complaint, because my
most-pressing concern when I am denied work over my mental illness is that I
find some other job, I always let the timeout expire.

I intend to look into who backed the five month statute - who introduced it to
the legislation, who supported it in committee, and who contributed their
campaign funding.

------
nethsix
The subjective nature of gender discrimination/sexual harassment makes it
difficult for not only the law/helpline administrator, but even the victims
themselves to ascertain its occurrence. The lack of genuine support on offer
to the victims to voice out perhaps is the missing pieces. Thoughts?

